# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Hoành tráng hệ thống giao thông ở Florida - Du lịch Mỹ

## nguyetnt

Bang Florida của Mỹ là một thành phố xinh đẹp hiện đại với hệ thống giao thông bậc nhất trên thế giới từ đường cao tốc Interstate Highways, đường phố Florida State Roads đến các dịch vụ đường sắt, đường hàng không chở khách theo lịch trình thông minh, hàng loạt các phương tiện giao thông công cộng có mặt khắp nơi sẽ khiến du khách lóa cả mắt khi đặt chân lên miền đất hứa này.


 
Đường cao tốc




Các đường quốc lộ, cao tốc thông giữa các tiểu bang tại Mỹ đều được quản lý chặt chẽ và duy trì ổn định bởi Bộ giao thông vận tải của Florida. Chỉ duy nhất một ngoại lệ là đường cao tốc ở Miami phải chịu sự chi phối và điều hành của Cơ quan quản lý đường cao tốc MDX. Hệ thống xa lộ đường cao tốc liên tiểu bang bao gồm 2.371 km đường quốc lộ và 15.987 km không liên thông với các tỉnh bang khác như đường cao tốc Florida hay đường cao tốc Mỹ.




Đường sắt liên bang




Dịch vụ tàu hỏa Amtrack luôn có sẵn ở Florida: Sanford, ở Greater Orlando là ga cuối phía nam của chuyến xe lửa Amtrack Auto Train bắt nguồn từ Lorton, Virginia, miền nam thành phố Washington, DC. Orlando cũng là nhà ga cuối ở phía đông của Sunset Limited, cái mà có thể đưa du khách băng qua mọi nơi của miền Nam nước Mỹ thông qua New Orleans, Houston và San Antonio đến nhà cuối cùng ở phía Tây của thành phố Los Angeles tráng lệ. Hơn nữa, hiện nay, Florida cũng cung cấp thêm hai dịch vụ xe lửa Amtrach có tên gọi là Silver Star và Silver Meteor, hoạt động qua lại giữa hai thành phố New York và Miami.

Bộ giao thông vận tải Florida cũng dự định xây dựng một đường sắt tốc độ cao giữa Tampa, Lakeland và Orlando. Đây là hệ thống đường sắt cao tốc đầu tiên của Florida. Khởi công vào tháng 7 năm 2010, dự kiến đi vào hoạt động năm 2011. Tuy nhiên, thống đốc Rick Scott đã từ chối tài trợ liên bang.

Sân bay


Sân bay quốc tế chính của Florida chính là Orlando International Airport với hơn 35 triệu lượt đến trong năm 2006, sân bay quốc tế Miami đứng thứ hai với 32 triệu người, sân bay Fort Lauderdale Hollywood chiếm vị trí thứ ba và thứ tư thuộc về sân bay quốc tế Tampa.

Bến cảng


Cảng biển lớn nhất của bang Florida chỉ cách 90 phút về phía nam Tampa và khoảng gần một giờ đồng hồ về phía bắc Cảng Jacksonville. Các công ty hoạt động tại đây có thể xuất nhập khẩu các sản phẩm trong và ngoài nước một cách nhanh chóng bằng cách sử dụng các phương tiện máy móc tốt tân hiện đại. Marion County tọa lạc trên một vị trí đặc biệt ở vịnh Mexico và bờ biển Đại Tây Dương.

Bên cạnh đó, Tampa là một cảng biển lớn ở West Coast, Florida, là một trung tâm công nghiệp với các ngành nghề và sản phẩm đa dạng. Điều thời thời tiết ấm ấp quanh năm vô cùn thuận lợi cho các hoạt động ngoài trời tại đây. Điểm thu hút khách du lịch nhiều thứ hai của bang Florida chính là Busch Gardens của Tampa. Với khoảng thời gian 90 phút, bạn có thể đến thăm thú nhiều nơi hấp dẫn như Disney world, Sea World và Cypress Gardens. Các vùng vịnh và bãi biển xinh đẹp cũng có mặt ở gần đó.




Ánh nắng chói chang quanh năm suốt tháng, vịnh Tampa là một trong những điểm sáng của Florida. Một tạp chí của Mỹ đã bầu chọn Tampa là một trong 12 nơi sống lý tưởng của người dân trên toàn thế giới. Nền kinh tế phát triển với mức sống phải chăng, Tampa đã và đang vươn mình lên cạnh tranh với các thành phố hào hoa, tráng lệ khác của nước Mỹ.

----------


## h20love

thật là hoành tráng.bao giờ việt nam mới được như thế nhỉ.

----------


## thientai206

nhìn mà mơ ước

----------


## dung89

hoành tráng quá đi thôi

----------


## Umove Travel

Đi du lịch miền nam nước Mỹ có lẽ là một sự lựa chọn rất hay. Với nhiều điểm đến lạ hơn những điểm đến truyền thống cùng khí hậu ấm áp, thậm chí ngay giữa giáng sinh bạn vẫn có thể tắm biển. Chi phí du lịch miền nam cũng không quá cao, đắt đỏ nhất là tiền vé máy bay. Nếu bạn không lưu trú ở những thành phố lớn thì chi phí ăn ở, đi lại cũng không cao. Phí xin *visa du lịch Mỹ* là 160$ cố định.

----------


## Umove Travel

Gía vé máy bay từ Hà Nội đi Miami khá đắt và phải transit qua nhiều chặng. Các hãng hàng không thường khai thác tuyến này như Lufthansa, Quatars airways có chất lượng dịch vụ tốt.

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Nước mình bh mới có hệ thống giao thông như vậy. Lúc đó thì chả bh lo tắc đường nữa

----------

